# June Photo Contest - Official 2009 Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lucy and Desi "snorkeling." They love their pools.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Paco enjoys the sea.
Paco and Rik


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

*The air is like a butterfly
With frail blue wings.
The happy earth looks at the sky
And sings."
*- Joyce Kilmer, _Spring _
​
L'Oreal enjoying the sounds and smells of Spring!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

*SUNNY* 
(The birdbath drinker)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My fave pic of Tucker down by the river, watchin the sun set.


----------



## tonyt (Mar 20, 2008)

*Bird Watcher*

Clementine on watch at dusk!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Asha at sunrise*

Asha out catching the beautiful morning sunrise!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I can see, this is going to be another really hard month to decide the winner.


----------



## russwinn (Mar 16, 2008)

*sad after bath*









Raleigh Girl
Russwinn
Russell winneberger


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Three amigos


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I hope it is OK to enter a picture of a bridge golden. This is my dearly departed Jean-luc. He passed away in Jan of 08 at 17 years of age. 

shh!!!!!!!! I am sleeping!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gd8man (Jan 10, 2008)

Sierrra flying at the lake.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

London


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

here is Maggie:


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

here is rachel...


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Zoe in canoe


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27948&stc=1&d=1212016837


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Dog:Mandie
Me:Megan


----------



## brinks (Jun 2, 2008)

Brinkley at 12 weeks having fun in the back yard.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

linncurrie - Robbie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a hard decision again- too hard!


----------



## catamount (Mar 13, 2008)

*Boomer watching the sun set*

Boomer sitting on the porch watching the sun set at our summer cottage. If you look at his eye you can see the sun setting across Lake Champlain and over the Adirondack mountains.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

catamount said:


> Boomer sitting on the porch watching the sun set at our summer cottage. If you look at his eye you can see the sun setting across Lake Champlain and over the Adirondack mountains.


Wow, good capture!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

catamount said:


> Boomer sitting on the porch watching the sun set at our summer cottage. If you look at his eye you can see the sun setting across Lake Champlain and over the Adirondack mountains.


Now, this is an AWESOME photo!!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I hope it's okay to put in my sweet Sierra (now at the Bridge). She used to love to stand on our wood picnic table and she is even smiling. I think she is waiting for someone to provide the picnic basket with the goodies!


----------



## Roxy (May 11, 2008)

love this smile on Roxy. She loves the sand!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Here is Jaime making friends with a Butterfly


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Here is Champ enjoying the California sunshine after a swim.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That Champ cracks me up! Wish I had his lifestyle!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Champ said:


> Here is Champ enjoying the California sunshine after a swim.


Too funny. His nickname should be Hollywood.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Champ said:


> Here is Champ enjoying the California sunshine after a swim.


I love this picture, so cute!


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

I figured I'd put this in... people loved the picture.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

GoldenSmile said:


> I figured I'd put this in... people loved the picture.


Very cute picture!!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't usually enter, but I just love this picture.The reflection of his pretty face on the water makes me . I LOVE my sweet boy:smooch:


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Eddie enjoying a friends lawn


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

*Jake enjoying his pool*



Jake's owner / slave - Fozzybear


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

*Denver and Asia hiking in the Rocky Mountains Canada*

Early spring hike in the Rocky Mountains - Canadab


----------



## Rob Currie (Mar 24, 2008)

Rob Currie - Field Trials


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorgeous pics everyone!!!! I love them all!


----------

